# Dogs poop is cold??



## lizs1114 (Sep 15, 2013)

Did anyone experience this when beginning raw?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Nope.. definitely not. Very weird!!


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't say that I've ever experienced that.


----------



## lizs1114 (Sep 15, 2013)

Maybe it was laying there longer than I thought. He squeezed another little guy out n it was warm. I cant imagine how poop can be cold coming out of a body anyway


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never touched my dogs poop, so I don't know.


----------



## lizs1114 (Sep 15, 2013)

What?!?! I mean, technically I guess I havent since I pick it up with a bag wrapped around my hand.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I would say that because it's smaller and probably harder than what you are use too, it doesn't hold the heat as long. Hell, in winter, it can be a good hand warmer! (In the bag of course!)


----------

